# Urgent help needed — QLab MSC cues into LXConsole



## Joshualangman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I need some urgent help.


I have a setup where I'm triggering LXConsole with MSC sues from QLab. It works fine on my laptop but fails on the show computer. The MSC cues simply produce no result. The lighting cues work fine with manual GOs.


Settings in QLab: Output patch: IAC Driver Bus 1
Command format: Lighting (General)
Command: GO
Device ID: 1
Q Number: 1
Q List and Q path blank


Settings in MIDI bus:
Device is online
Midi in 1
Midi out 1


Settings in LX Console:
Midi in: IAC Driver bus 1
Midi channel: 1
Midi note on = GO: 60
In device id: 1
Out device id: 2


The cue numbers in the MSC cues match the cue numbers in LX Console. I am absolutely baffled as to why this setup is not working. The OS is 10.5.8. I have QLab Pro MIDI installed. The copies of QLab and LX Console were downloaded yesterday, so it's all up to date. 


Thanks in advance!


Josh


----------

